# CPC-A cannot find a job even with years of healthcare experience



## hrmoore1994@gmail.com

I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## christyclymore@yahoo.com

I thought I was the only one! I got my CPC-A certification in September 2020 and I’ve applied to over 400 jobs and nothing!!!! So frustrating!


----------



## kimberlywatson

I'm so sorry you're both struggling! It's definitely frustrating. Something you might try, if you haven't already, is to create multiple resumes tailored to different positions. A lot of times now, especially with online applications, the site is designed to scan through your resume for certain key words that will figure out if you're qualified. So say for example that just to get your foot in the door, you apply for a receptionist position. Well if your resume is all about coding, billing, certifications, and previous non-reception jobs, it's going to look like you don't qualify. Does that make sense? So something I did when I first started applying for different healthcare jobs was to create different resumes that highlighted different skills or strengths depending on what position I was applying for versus trying to cram everything about me into one. 

It sounds like you're both doing it right though by applying to anything you can. Hang in there! It'll happen!


----------



## trishb

I'm having the same issue, I got my CPC in Dec 2018, graduated from a HIT program in 2019, and still cannot get a position. At least I don't feel so ostracized now, not that I am glad you ladies can't find work either. But it's really hard on the ego. I will take your advice Kimberly thank you. Trish, and good luck to you both.


----------



## fwnewbie

hrm2921@email.vccs.edu said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


All I can say is it doesn't seem to matter if you were a nurse in your previous career, and I have a hard time understanding that attitude.  I have 40 years LPN/RN background with many years in surgery, and all I want to do is code.  Everybody's answer to not finding a job is "go into auditing; that's where the money is".  If I wanted to audit, I would have chosen auditing. If I wanted/needed a higher wage, I would have continued in nursing.


----------



## Marie1106

Taylor21 said:


> Hello, I am looking for 4 certified coders for a telemedicine company working from home. Please reach out to Me if interested. My email is millie.woodard@accessphysicians.com. I am all about giving people opportunities! Thank you so much!


Hi
Taylor My name is Marie just want to let know I have send you my resume, if you can please help me I will greatly appreciate your help.
Thank you!
Marie L


----------



## CoderGirl35

Hi! I am an LPN from southwest, VA. also! I am about an hour and 20 min. from Marion, Va. I graduated with a medical coding certificate from a local community college in 2016. I didn't feel the program I went through prepared me for the CPC exam at all, and basically had to train myself to code. It was a total waste of money. I kept putting the CPC exam off after graduating because I didn't feel ready. However, I just recently took it this past December. I failed it by just a few points! Uggh.. I am rescheduled to take it again this spring. I hope I pass it this time! I have so much time and money invested in coding. I really dislike bedside care nursing and like the business side of it more. I know exactly where you're coming from about the jobs in our area. There really aren't any here, as the area we are in is so rural. Most people who have offices jobs here never leave, and retire from them. I haven't really applied for any coding jobs yet, as I haven't passed my test. I have applied for other nursing related work from home chart review type jobs, but haven't had any luck finding anything. A lot of companies want you to have your CPC or CCS it seems. I considered going back to school for my RHIT, but it doesn't seem to matter how many degrees you have. Companies just want the coding experience. I have considered applying for medical collections as well, or something like that until I land a coding job. Please let us know if you find anything! Best of luck! I'll keep you updated as well...


----------



## fwnewbie

I've wondered why networking is always encouraged when seeking a coding job.  If being considered for hire depends on someone in the workforce already knowing me, that cuts out a lot of  medical personnel trying to step into a new career.....


----------



## sls314

fwnewbie said:


> I've wondered why networking is always encouraged when seeking a coding job.  If being considered for hire depends on someone in the workforce already knowing me, that cuts out a lot of  medical personnel trying to step into a new career.....



Networking is one of the best ways to improve chances for any job in any industry.  It's not something unique to coding.

Fortunately, there are plenty of opportunities for networking in the coding industry.  Local chapters, LinkedIn profiles, official AAPC Facebook groups, other large non-official Facebook groups ran by coders, this AAPC forum - a combination of any or all of these things can help with developing contacts with other coders, recruiters, and even hiring managers.

Every day I see recruiters post open positions in Facebook groups and on LinkedIn.  Anyone who isn't following along in those forums is missing out.

(When people do post in the Facebook or LinkedIn groups, it's also really important that they remember they're posting in a professional group and trying to put their best foot forward.  That should go without saying, of course.  Yet it's not uncommon to see someone being rude, argumentative, or otherwise inappropriate in one of the groups, so I just wanted to give a general reminder to anyone reading this.)

In my chapter meetings, sometimes jobs get brought up that haven't even been posted to the public yet.  Anyone present at that meeting who is interested can have a chance to get in a resume before the position is posted.  That can help stand out amongst a sea of applicants.

It's not even just about job postings.  Networking can also help polish professional communication skills and also bring learning opportunities.  It's a good way to keep a finger on the pulse of the industry.


----------



## sls314

Here's an article from Forbes about the importance of professional networking, if anyone is interested.  (I didn't want to blast too many links in this post, but there are a ton of others available via a Google search.)



			https://www.forbes.com/sites/biancamillercole/2019/03/20/why-networking-should-be-at-the-core-of-your-career/?sh=3ce068ba1300


----------



## Marlolink

Taylor21 said:


> Hello, I am looking for 4 certified coders for a telemedicine company working from home. Please reach out to Me if interested. My email is millie.woodard@accessphysicians.com. I am all about giving people opportunities! Thank you so much!


I emailed you! thank you!


----------



## mmauthe

hrm2921@email.vccs.edu said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


I'm and LPN with certifications in coding (CPC) and auditing (CFMA) and work as a nurse auditor/analyst at a 250 bed hospital.  I perform defensive insurance audits, and validate coding.  I also have done utilization review.  I perform retrospective Medicaid clinical reviews also.  Apply for any job that utilizes your nursing and coding knowledge.  Good luck.


----------



## KellyLR

fwnewbie said:


> All I can say is it doesn't seem to matter if you were a nurse in your previous career, and I have a hard time understanding that attitude.  I have 40 years LPN/RN background with many years in surgery, and all I want to do is code.  Everybody's answer to not finding a job is "go into auditing; that's where the money is".  If I wanted to audit, I would have chosen auditing. If I wanted/needed a higher wage, I would have continued in nursing.


No, the money is not in auditing. Being a nurse, look into CDI-ACDIS that is where most nurses are hanging out. Nurses are great for documentation reviews for payment models and CMs programs.


----------



## Mpage4130

Taylor21 said:


> Hello, I am looking for 4 certified coders for a telemedicine company working from home. Please reach out to Me if interested. My email is millie.woodard@accessphysicians.com. I am all about giving people opportunities! Thank you so much!


Hello,

Will you hire someone still in training? Exam scheduled for 05/15/2021. I am very confident that I will pass and I have over 10 years experience in the healthcare field.


----------



## fwnewbie

KellyLR said:


> No, the money is not in auditing. Being a nurse, look into CDI-ACDIS that is where most nurses are hanging out. Nurses are great for documentation reviews for payment models and CMs programs.


Well it seems sad to me that coding can't use someone with experience in the field.  Who better to weed through the CPT descriptions and op notes, defend their code choice , or make an effective query of a physician than an nurse who has dealt with MDs in other situations.  I just don't see it.


----------



## alibella81

I got my CPC in 2017 and still no luck with an actual coding job but that being said I do work in prior authorizations for a hospital. I have recently come into a possibility for a coding position within our revenue cycle and the manager understands how difficult it is to get a coding position without experience. He’s more of the as long as you understand the guidelines this is something you can do but of course the right person needs to see that.

I would suggest to try and get something within the department even if it is collections because you can network and will know when positions open up. Plus many hiring managers like to hire internally and you would have proven to be a good employee. Good luck!


----------



## sharoncastaldi825@gmail.com

hrm2921@email.vccs.edu said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


I passed my CPC exam in September of 2020. I am now taking the CPMA course. Finding jobs without experience is near impossible, however, I just found a wonderful coding youtube channel called "Contempo Coding", Victoria the owner is a Certified CPC instructor and posts informational CPC coding videos, CPC coding questions, and information on obtaining medical coding jobs plus more.
This is one of the job info videos:
MEDICAL CODING JOBS - USE YOUR CODER SKILLS IN THESE POSITIONS - What to look for in alternate jobs…





Finding a medical coding job can be hard but I (Victoria) want YOU to get the insight on how to position yourself to move into an awesome role!
*Entry-Level Position titles to consider:*
Medical Records Specialist
Billing Clerk
Accounts Receivable Representative
Payment Poster
Medical Biller
Registration / Scheduling Specialist
Chare Entry Specialist
Medical Coding Support Specialist
Insurance Verification Specialist
Prior Authorization / Precertification Specialist
Credentialing Specialist
Coding Apprentice
Patient Access Representative

*Mid-Level*
Medical Coding Specialist
Medical Coder 1 & 2
Medical Coding Coordinator

*Advanced:*
Compliance
Medical Coding Analyst
Medical Coding Auditor
Coding Quality Specialist
Medical Coding Consultant
Expert Witness

*Side Work:*
Coding Tutor
Cheat Sheet Sales
Blogger / Writer
Craft / Merch Sales


----------



## dstuart103@charter.net

hrm2921@email.vccs.edu said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


Same here.  Looking as well.  Have you looked at Temp. agenices?   Just a thought.


----------



## RenaInMaine

After reading all of these responses I feel sooooo lucky to have found a position in coding. I passed the CPC in 2019, no experience in this field at all or even in the medical field but a job for surgical biller came up at the Rural Hospital and I applied never thinking I would be hired without experience but I did get hired and the training for the job was just about nothing but I have been at it for 8 months, learning as I go, Googling a lot but persevering. It is hard but I really am enjoying coding the surgeons work, mostly Colonoscopy, EGD, Hernia Repairs other things. All I can say is stick with it, and I wish you well.


----------



## SErvin

hrm2921@email.vccs.edu said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


Check out Maine Health Coder I positions.


----------



## Stephon323

hrm2921@email.vccs.edu said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


Hello! I'd just like to add my input, which I hope can create some optimism! So I started my career off in Medical Billing working for a small Pulmonary Health practice and I advanced from there. I've learned quickly that it's sometimes about networking and sometimes "thinking out of the box". Not saying that you're not doing this, but this was something I learned and I did not do initially. To be honest, I did not enjoy so much working in the Pulmonary billing practice, but it gave me some experience, which is needed! During my time there, I offered extra areas in which I could be helpful. At that time, we were implementing our new patient portal service for our practice. So I offered my eagerness to help and I ended up taking lead on this initiative. Once we were up and running successfully, I then landed an opportunity working for an insurance company. Many CPC's typically work in hospitals, physician offices, billing companies, etc. Sometimes, we tend to think that these are the only areas our expertise is needed. This is not the case!

I landed a job working as a Medical Adjuster for an auto insurance company. This role involved ensuring medical claims are paid and working with claimants with regard to their injuries. It also involves medical record review, working with special investigations, and many other different areas. So please try searching for coding jobs with auto insurance companies. There's also jobs at attorney offices. I know you mentioned you live in a rural area, so this may be limited. But there's many insurance (auto/health) that hires coders. Life Insurance companies as well. I currently work from home for a Medicaid Health plan, now, so just keep an eye out in this area as well. 

Wishing you the best of luck on your future endeavors~ 

Stephon


----------



## KellyLR

Stephon,

Your post is clearly uplifting and thank you for sharing.


----------



## KimberlyG

sharoncastaldi825@gmail.com said:


> I passed my CPC exam in September of 2020. I am now taking the CPMA course. Finding jobs without experience is near impossible, however, I just found a wonderful coding youtube channel called "Contempo Coding", Victoria the owner is a Certified CPC instructor and posts informational CPC coding videos, CPC coding questions, and information on obtaining medical coding jobs plus more.
> This is one of the job info videos:
> MEDICAL CODING JOBS - USE YOUR CODER SKILLS IN THESE POSITIONS - What to look for in alternate jobs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding a medical coding job can be hard but I (Victoria) want YOU to get the insight on how to position yourself to move into an awesome role!
> *Entry-Level Position titles to consider:*
> Medical Records Specialist
> Billing Clerk
> Accounts Receivable Representative
> Payment Poster
> Medical Biller
> Registration / Scheduling Specialist
> Chare Entry Specialist
> Medical Coding Support Specialist
> Insurance Verification Specialist
> Prior Authorization / Precertification Specialist
> Credentialing Specialist
> Coding Apprentice
> Patient Access Representative
> 
> *Mid-Level*
> Medical Coding Specialist
> Medical Coder 1 & 2
> Medical Coding Coordinator
> 
> *Advanced:*
> Compliance
> Medical Coding Analyst
> Medical Coding Auditor
> Coding Quality Specialist
> Medical Coding Consultant
> Expert Witness
> 
> *Side Work:*
> Coding Tutor
> Cheat Sheet Sales
> Blogger / Writer
> Craft / Merch Sales





sharoncastaldi825@gmail.com said:


> I passed my CPC exam in September of 2020. I am now taking the CPMA course. Finding jobs without experience is near impossible, however, I just found a wonderful coding youtube channel called "Contempo Coding", Victoria the owner is a Certified CPC instructor and posts informational CPC coding videos, CPC coding questions, and information on obtaining medical coding jobs plus more.
> This is one of the job info videos:
> MEDICAL CODING JOBS - USE YOUR CODER SKILLS IN THESE POSITIONS - What to look for in alternate jobs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding a medical coding job can be hard but I (Victoria) want YOU to get the insight on how to position yourself to move into an awesome role!
> *Entry-Level Position titles to consider:*
> Medical Records Specialist
> Billing Clerk
> Accounts Receivable Representative
> Payment Poster
> Medical Biller
> Registration / Scheduling Specialist
> Chare Entry Specialist
> Medical Coding Support Specialist
> Insurance Verification Specialist
> Prior Authorization / Precertification Specialist
> Credentialing Specialist
> Coding Apprentice
> Patient Access Representative
> 
> *Mid-Level*
> Medical Coding Specialist
> Medical Coder 1 & 2
> Medical Coding Coordinator
> 
> *Advanced:*
> Compliance
> Medical Coding Analyst
> Medical Coding Auditor
> Coding Quality Specialist
> Medical Coding Consultant
> Expert Witness
> 
> *Side Work:*
> Coding Tutor
> Cheat Sheet Sales
> Blogger / Writer
> Craft / Merch Sales


I can attest to Victoria's channel- she is super helpful and has a wealth of information (and advice). I made the switch from Credentials Specialist to Coder in 2019. So glad I did!!


----------



## kellytroye

Starting to think this whole coding career path was just a scam. Hearing more and more ads on the radio to take medical coding and billing classes, yet where are the jobs? I have worked at a hospital for the past 14 years. 7 years as a CNA, 7 years as a Unit Secretary. I passed my CPC and am still unable to get a job at the place I even work at- experience in coding is needed. I have applied to at least 40 jobs in the past 3 months. Had 2 interviews- just for them to tell me I need my CCS, not CPC. 

If you have no experience at all in healthcare, i would say do not waste your time with this AAPC certification, it's pretty much useless.


----------



## carlystur

kellytroye said:


> Starting to think this whole coding career path was just a scam. Hearing more and more ads on the radio to take medical coding and billing classes, yet where are the jobs? I have worked at a hospital for the past 14 years. 7 years as a CNA, 7 years as a Unit Secretary. I passed my CPC and am still unable to get a job at the place I even work at- experience in coding is needed. I have applied to at least 40 jobs in the past 3 months. Had 2 interviews- just for them to tell me I need my CCS, not CPC.
> 
> If you have no experience at all in healthcare, i would say do not waste your time with this AAPC certification, it's pretty much useless.



You're not alone in thinking that and I can understand why you think that. I'm truly sorry that you're having so much difficulty in finding work, but these days you really have to work your way up to it. Get them to trust you with something different and exceed their expectations at that first. They might be more likely to make you a coder for them after that. That's how it worked with me.

I did briefly think that myself when I was just starting out after having passed the CPC exam and was applying to every job posting for coding I could find. I did eventually get a job in healthcare at a pretty new facility just back in November who were interested in training me once I exceeded their expectations for the job they suggested I give a try at first which used my previous experience in the legal field. I had *no* previous healthcare experience before then. Now, they've paid for my training in taking a more specialized course and I've passed that with flying colors. So, I'm going to be their coder as soon as they figure out exactly what they want me to code since there are a few of us at this place who know how to code. I wouldn't say it's useless. It helped this facility decide to hire me.


----------



## kleatherman

Coding claims can make or break a Medical Office financially. Hiring someone for a coding position with no experience is a risk most offices are not willing to take. The certification is worth it but it most likely will not get you in a coder's job unless you were already in that office. I'm not trying to say don't aim for the job you want but just want to give a little input as a Practice Manager who does the hiring. I honestly prefer to invest in employees who have been here and promote from within before going outside. My advice is to start with an entry-level position and if you get an interview ask them about their views on advancement within the Practice. Be upfront and let them know your goal is to be a coder. When I am interviewing I always ask are you looking just for this position or are you looking to advance/are you open to advancements as they become available? 18 years ago I was a nursing student with a part-time job working check-in and covering for clinical because I also had my CNA. You don't have to stay where you start. It can be just a stepping stone.


----------



## fwnewbie

kleatherman said:


> Coding claims can make or break a Medical Office financially. Hiring someone for a coding position with no experience is a risk most offices are not willing to take. The certification is worth it but it most likely will not get you in a coder's job unless you were already in that office. I'm not trying to say don't aim for the job you want but just want to give a little input as a Practice Manager who does the hiring. I honestly prefer to invest in employees who have been here and promote from within before going outside. My advice is to start with an entry-level position and if you get an interview ask them about their views on advancement within the Practice. Be upfront and let them know your goal is to be a coder. When I am interviewing I always ask are you looking just for this position or are you looking to advance/are you open to advancements as they become available? 18 years ago I was a nursing student with a part-time job working check-in and covering for clinical because I also had my CNA. You don't have to stay where you start. It can be just a stepping stone.


I get what you're saying about promoting from within.  But I am not at an age where I have the luxury of the time or energy it would take to work my way up the ranks.  At best, I figure I only have 5 years of part-time employment left due to disability and have decided I will save my energy for activities I can enjoy right now.
When I took the coding course, I thought my experience as an RN would certainly be considered a benefit to an employer but I see now that is not the case.  I do enjoy working through coding questions on this forum and I think I do a pretty good job of it.  But I've decided to stop searching for a job and find other things to do with my time.


----------



## klienhart

hrm2921@email.vccs.edu said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


Hi - I work for Ensemble Health Partners and quite often we hire new coders.  Right now everything is remote, including coding training and Epic training.  We currently have employees in over 40 states, as being remote, it really does not matter where you live.  Search for coding jobs on ensemblehp.com.  Ensemble looks for the best of the best, including new coders, so you must be highly motivated to learn and put in the effort.  

Just checked out website - this job was posted 12 days ago - R002014 - outpatient coder, remote - nationwide.


----------



## CECarroll

trishb said:


> I'm having the same issue, I got my CPC in Dec 2018, graduated from a HIT program in 2019, and still cannot get a position. At least I don't feel so ostracized now, not that I am glad you ladies can't find work either. But it's really hard on the ego. I will take your advice Kimberly thank you. Trish, and good luck to you both.


We are looking for a coder/biller in a Neurosurgical practice in Boulder. Please email resume to karenm@bnasurg.com


----------



## annadirt

I am also in the boat as you. I graduated Fall 2020 and still can't find a coding job. Most of the positions I applied got cancelled most likely due to the pandemic. So, at this point, I think I will take a break on looking for coding job and just focus on my current job and keeping my CEUs. That's the least I can do right now.


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com

Thought I was the only one so extremely frustrated and stressed out! I so need a remote job and see tons of these posted but am turned down over and over again; it is so discouraging….WHY? I know I am new at this, but was a teacher for 22 years and have several degrees so it’s not like I can’t learn. I passed my exam right away with no medical background. I am so discouraged at this point.


----------



## kellytroye

Lcovey72@gmail.com said:


> Thought I was the only one so extremely frustrated and stressed out! I so need a remote job and see tons of these posted but am turned down over and over again; it is so discouraging….WHY? I know I am new at this, but was a teacher for 22 years and have several degrees so it’s not like I can’t learn. I passed my exam right away with no medical background. I am so discouraged at this point.


You are definitely not alone. I also think the AAPC should be held accountable for their false advertising of this useless certification.


----------



## fwnewbie

kellytroye said:


> You are definitely not alone. I also think the AAPC should be held accountable for their false advertising of this useless certification.


Oh if I could have pushed the LIKE more than once I would have!!  They are definitely making the money while their students languish by the wayside.  I don't intend to lose any more money to this, especially when I see how many members are currently paying their $185 dues to support the continuation of the cycle.  sad


----------



## annadirt

dstuart103@charter.net said:


> Same here.  Looking as well.  Have you looked at Temp. agenices?   Just a thought.


even temp agencies have a at least 2-3 years experience requirement...


----------



## EricLam88

Lcovey72@gmail.com said:


> Thought I was the only one so extremely frustrated and stressed out! I so need a remote job and see tons of these posted but am turned down over and over again; it is so discouraging….WHY? I know I am new at this, but was a teacher for 22 years and have several degrees so it’s not like I can’t learn. I passed my exam right away with no medical background. I am so discouraged at this point.


No you're not. You need:
1) Medical background (Know Anatomy + Physiology)
2) 3-5 Years of experience in coding/billing for a doctor's office or reputable company
3) Pass their silly coding test

It sucks for anyone who wants to switch careers and try to find a job right away. My advice is to find a mentor who you can intern for to get experience. Or like the previous response "find a receptionist or billing job".

Remote Jobs will be harder to find. You can hand in resumes to every doctor office in town. 

My best suggestion is to get the A off the CPC. Your chance of getting hired with a CPC than a CPC-A is higher.

A lot of companies love the billing and coding experience because they know that you know which codes to bill in order to get paid with little to no rejections. 

We're not hiring, but I'm willing to mentor if anyone is interested.


----------



## EricLam88

annadirt said:


> even temp agencies have a at least 2-3 years experience requirement...



That is true! Where have you post your resume?


----------



## CoderGirl35

I just wanted to post an update. I posted here back in March. I'm happy to say that I finally passed my CPC-A exam on the second try! I have applied for several jobs online since getting it. I haven't landed a job yet. However, I did manage to land an interview with a company doing chart abstraction. The recruiter did a virtual interview with me and I had to take an EMR test for the company. I didn't get the position, as the recruiter stated they went with an applicant that had used their EMR software for years. However, I was just happy that I did land an interview! The recruiter said she was very impressed with my resume. My point being don't give up! Having your CPC-A, along with any other healthcare related credentials looks great on a resume! She said my application was only about 4 out of a 100+ applicants. So having my LPN, along with my CPC-A helped her choose my application. I'm going to continue to apply for entry level coding positions online and anything related to medical records to try to get my foot in the door. My advice is put anything healthcare related on your resume, even if it isn't medical coding. Get your CNA card, CPR card, list anything health related you've done. It may not be coding related or seem to matter, but it has helped me. This appears to attract recruiters.


----------



## johnoneill19

Yeah, it seems like a common theme here. I am a Registered Nurse, with a BSN, and even with experience pretty much all the employers I have talked to are telling me the CPC-A certification is not worth the paper it is written on. Wish I had done a little more research before getting this. The medical billing certificate is more useful for finding a job and getting experience before going for coding certification or jobs if that helps anyone out there. It is a different role and usually a lower salary, but it is a good way to get in the field from a lot of the resources I have spoken to.


----------



## hrmoore1994@gmail.com

Hey everyone....I have some good news. I finally found a medical billing job and I start next week! Its close to home too which makes it even better. It took me nearly a year to find employment, which is crazy, but I'm glad I kept applying to jobs. My advice---apply to everything! Reach out to instructors, the person over your AAPC chapter. I also follow Jobs for American Medical Coders on Facebook. I know its easier said than done but don't give up hope!


----------



## EricLam88

CoderGirl35 said:


> I just wanted to post an update. I posted here back in March. I'm happy to say that I finally passed my CPC-A exam on the second try! I have applied for several jobs online since getting it. I haven't landed a job yet. However, I did manage to land an interview with a company doing chart abstraction. The recruiter did a virtual interview with me and I had to take an EMR test for the company. I didn't get the position, as the recruiter stated they went with an applicant that had used their EMR software for years. However, I was just happy that I did land an interview! The recruiter said she was very impressed with my resume. My point being don't give up! Having your CPC-A, along with any other healthcare related credentials looks great on a resume! She said my application was only about 4 out of a 100+ applicants. So having my LPN, along with my CPC-A helped her choose my application. I'm going to continue to apply for entry level coding positions online and anything related to medical records to try to get my foot in the door. My advice is put anything healthcare related on your resume, even if it isn't medical coding. Get your CNA card, CPR card, list anything health related you've done. It may not be coding related or seem to matter, but it has helped me. This appears to attract recruiters.


What programs have you used? I can let you shadow the EHR i'm using now so you can have experience.


----------



## arbucklej

Most coders start out as billers or medical records clerks. So you might have to start there. Maybe try insurance rep positions or HR benefits positions?


----------



## CoderGirl35

EricLam88, thanks so much. I appreciate the offer.. That is very kind. However, I really need to find a job that pays by the hour right now. I have so much money and time invested in coding classes, books, etc. already. I did receive an email from a medical coding recruiter today for a job I applied for. The recruiter wants me to take an online assessment for Profee coding. I'm excited I got a response from the company! However, this is my first coding test for a coding company! I'm nervous.. Also, I'm not real familiar with Profee coding, as I am a brand new coder. Any tips or advice to study for this test??? I'm pretty sure I'm going to fail the thing probably, but just happy I got a chance to take it.


----------



## sls314

CoderGirl35 said:


> EricLam88, thanks so much. I appreciate the offer.. That is very kind. However, I really need to find a job that pays by the hour right now. I have so much money and time invested in coding classes, books, etc. already. I did receive an email from a medical coding recruiter today for a job I applied for. The recruiter wants me to take an online assessment for Profee coding. I'm excited I got a response from the company! However, this is my first coding test for a coding company! I'm nervous.. Also, I'm not real familiar with Profee coding, as I am a brand new coder. Any tips or advice to study for this test??? I'm pretty sure I'm going to fail the thing probably, but just happy I got a chance to take it.



Profee just means "professional fees."  It is a distinction between facility (hospital) coding vs coding for physicians.  The type of information you studied for your CPC exam would be similar to the type of coding that a profee coder might use.  CPT codes and ICD-10 codes, with some HCPC as well.

Good luck on your assessment!


----------



## sls314

kellytroye said:


> You are definitely not alone. I also think the AAPC should be held accountable for their false advertising of this useless certification.



Any person pursuing certification should do their due diligence before taking a course or an exam.  Make sure that they are pursuing the certification that is most appropriate for their career goals. 

AAPC certifications are required for many (if not most) positions in the coding industry and are not a "scam."  However, earning the certification is only the first step in the job search.  As you're finding, a coding certification is not an automatic ticket to a coding job.  However, there are absolutely jobs out there.

I earned my CPC-A in December 2018.  Through a combination of networking, a professionally written resume, and a broad job search, I got that initial coding experience and now get contacted by recruiters frequently offering me opportunities.

If you'd like to continue working for the same hospital system, then I'd definitely listen to the feedback from the managers in the coding department.  The CPC is not an inpatient facility coding credential.  However, you could also look at profee coding positions with the physician groups affiliated with that health system and use your CPC credential that way.

It may also be worthwhile to have your resume professionally done.  I know of at least 2 resume writers that specialize in coding resumes, and you'd be surprised at how affordable it can be to have a professional review your resume.  They could help you frame some of the experience in healthcare that you already have.

Additionally, if you are still interested in working in coding, you may want to keep an open mind about the types of positions that are out there.  In addition to facility and profee coding, there are also opportunities available in areas like risk adjustment.  Many of those positions are willing to take CPC-A and train them, and risk adjustment positions can pay quite well once you get even 1 year of experience doing it.  (I do remote risk adjustment coding projects on the side from time to time, and typically get paid in the $25-$30/hour range for my work.)

Best of luck to anyone who is still searching.


----------



## johnoneill19

I have just recently been offered a job as a Medical Billing Specialist. The main reason they hired me was that I had a CPC-A certification. It showed them that I was serious about this career path. Also, they said they have plenty of medical billers but nobody is a certified coder in their office. I got my certification in February and it took about 4 months to finally get an offer. I would say anyone struggling to find work should stick with it. It is not a Coding job specifically but they were hyped about my knowledge of ICD-10-CM and it is thanks to the CPC program.


----------



## Drgarrett1

CoderGirl35 said:


> EricLam88, thanks so much. I appreciate the offer.. That is very kind. However, I really need to find a job that pays by the hour right now. I have so much money and time invested in coding classes, books, etc. already. I did receive an email from a medical coding recruiter today for a job I applied for. The recruiter wants me to take an online assessment for Profee coding. I'm excited I got a response from the company! However, this is my first coding test for a coding company! I'm nervous.. Also, I'm not real familiar with Profee coding, as I am a brand new coder. Any tips or advice to study for this test??? I'm pretty sure I'm going to fail the thing probably, but just happy I got a chance to take it.


I took that assessment yesterday. I was very nervous. Did they let you know your score?


----------



## TAYLOR2009

I have an opening in my Herndon, VA anesthesia billing office for a CPC or CPA-A coder.  This is a full time position and NOT remote.  Company offers a complete benefit package.  Please contact me for more information.


----------



## MMYARBER

sls314 said:


> Any person pursuing certification should do their due diligence before taking a course or an exam.  Make sure that they are pursuing the certification that is most appropriate for their career goals.
> 
> AAPC certifications are required for many (if not most) positions in the coding industry and are not a "scam."  However, earning the certification is only the first step in the job search.  As you're finding, a coding certification is not an automatic ticket to a coding job.  However, there are absolutely jobs out there.
> 
> I earned my CPC-A in December 2018.  Through a combination of networking, a professionally written resume, and a broad job search, I got that initial coding experience and now get contacted by recruiters frequently offering me opportunities.
> 
> If you'd like to continue working for the same hospital system, then I'd definitely listen to the feedback from the managers in the coding department.  The CPC is not an inpatient facility coding credential.  However, you could also look at profee coding positions with the physician groups affiliated with that health system and use your CPC credential that way.
> 
> It may also be worthwhile to have your resume professionally done.  I know of at least 2 resume writers that specialize in coding resumes, and you'd be surprised at how affordable it can be to have a professional review your resume.  They could help you frame some of the experience in healthcare that you already have.
> 
> Additionally, if you are still interested in working in coding, you may want to keep an open mind about the types of positions that are out there.  In addition to facility and profee coding, there are also opportunities available in areas like risk adjustment.  Many of those positions are willing to take CPC-A and train them, and risk adjustment positions can pay quite well once you get even 1 year of experience doing it.  (I do remote risk adjustment coding projects on the side from time to time, and typically get paid in the $25-$30/hour range for my work.)
> 
> Best of luck to anyone who is still searching.


Hi Susan,

Can you please send me the 2 coding resume writers information?

Kind Regards,

Monique


----------



## mjandbj

EricLam88 said:


> No you're not. You need:
> 1) Medical background (Know Anatomy + Physiology)
> 2) 3-5 Years of experience in coding/billing for a doctor's office or reputable company
> 3) Pass their silly coding test
> 
> It sucks for anyone who wants to switch careers and try to find a job right away. My advice is to find a mentor who you can intern for to get experience. Or like the previous response "find a receptionist or billing job".
> 
> Remote Jobs will be harder to find. You can hand in resumes to every doctor office in town.
> 
> My best suggestion is to get the A off the CPC. Your chance of getting hired with a CPC than a CPC-A is higher.
> 
> A lot of companies love the billing and coding experience because they know that you know which codes to bill in order to get paid with little to no rejections.
> 
> We're not hiring, but I'm willing to mentor if anyone is interested.


Yes please! I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com

EricLam88 said:


> That is true! Where have you post your resume?


Indeed, USA Jobs (because I am a Veteran too) , here


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com

arbucklej said:


> Most coders start out as billers or medical records clerks. So you might have to start there. Maybe try insurance rep positions or HR benefits positions?


I cannot even get a job for one of these. I do not understand what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com

klienhart said:


> Hi - I work for Ensemble Health Partners and quite often we hire new coders.  Right now everything is remote, including coding training and Epic training.  We currently have employees in over 40 states, as being remote, it really does not matter where you live.  Search for coding jobs on ensemblehp.com.  Ensemble looks for the best of the best, including new coders, so you must be highly motivated to learn and put in the effort.
> 
> Just checked out website - this job was posted 12 days ago - R002014 - outpatient coder, remote - nationwide.


Applied


----------



## mjandbj

thank you


----------



## CoderGirl35

I wanted to update again! I landed an interview with one of the coding companies that I applied with recently! I had a phone interview with them today. I felt like the interview went well!  One of the interviewers said that HR would probably contact me within a day or two. Anyone know if this means I may be offered a position?? This was one of my first coding interviews. I was a little nervous and wasn't sure what to expect. Some jobs that I've interviewed with in the past have hired me on the spot, or I've also heard from several days later. Thanks! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## KimberlyG

CoderGirl35 said:


> I wanted to update again! I landed an interview with one of the coding companies that I applied with recently! I had a phone interview with them today. I felt like the interview went well!  One of the interviewers said that HR would probably contact me within a day or two. Anyone know if this means I may be offered a position?? This was one of my first coding interviews. I was a little nervous and wasn't sure what to expect. Some jobs that I've interviewed with in the past have hired me on the spot, or I've also heard from several days later. Thanks! I'll keep everyone posted.


Nice! If they mentioned you'll be getting a call from HR- that's definitely a GOOD sign.. HR usually will only call you with an offer!


----------



## CoderGirl35

Great, thanks! I sure hope so!  I'll keep everyone updated. I'll also try to document my journey as a new coder on here once I do start my first coding job, whenever that may be.


----------



## andepow

klienhart said:


> Hi - I work for Ensemble Health Partners and quite often we hire new coders.  Right now everything is remote, including coding training and Epic training.  We currently have employees in over 40 states, as being remote, it really does not matter where you live.  Search for coding jobs on ensemblehp.com.  Ensemble looks for the best of the best, including new coders, so you must be highly motivated to learn and put in the effort.
> 
> Just checked out website - this job was posted 12 days ago - R002014 - outpatient coder, remote - nationwide.


Hi! I have scheduled call with a Ensemble Health Partners recruiter this week. I'm excited about that. Do you know what the range of pay might be for new coders?


----------



## CoderGirl35

Drgarrett1 said:


> I took that assessment yesterday. I was very nervous. Did they let you know your score?


I emailed them a few days after I took the assessment to see if I passed it. They told me I passed it & setup an interview. I had a phone interview with two interviewers last week. I felt like the interview went great! I was supposed to hear from them Friday or yesterday regarding the interview, but still haven't heard anything. Have you interviewed or heard anything?? Good luck!


----------



## carlystur

CoderGirl35 said:


> I emailed them a few days after I took the assessment to see if I passed it. They told me I passed it & setup an interview. I had a phone interview with two interviewers last week. I felt like the interview went great! I was supposed to hear from them Friday or yesterday regarding the interview, but still haven't heard anything. Have you interviewed or heard anything?? Good luck!


Hmm .. that doesn't sound good to me. What that tells me is that either they just forgot or they went ahead with another candidate and didn't bother to notify you. If you still haven't heard back by the end of the day today, I would contact them again first thing in the morning when they open for the day about your interview.


----------



## CoderGirl35

Thanks.. Yeah, I emailed them yesterday. I emailed a recruiter I had been working with & they said they hadn't heard anything regarding the position, they would get back to me. If I don't hear anything in a couple of days I'll probably email them again. I was excited about the interview, but don't want to seem "needy" lol..


----------



## CoderGirl35

andepow said:


> Hi! I have scheduled call with a Ensemble Health Partners recruiter this week. I'm excited about that. Do you know what the range of pay might be for new coders?


I applied with them recently as well. How long did it take them to get back to you after you applied? Good luck!


----------



## andepow

CoderGirl35 said:


> I applied with them recently as well. How long did it take them to get back to you after you applied? Good luck!


The next day I got an email from a recruiter to go ahead and schedule the call. I would definitely inquire about the status. Quick question--did they give you a pay range for new coders?


----------



## CoderGirl35

andepow, that's great! I  hope you get good news. I haven't heard from Ensemble yet. They are one of the companies I applied with, but I haven't heard anything. The company that I took the assessment for interviewed me, but I haven't heard back from them yet. That company asked what salary range I was looking for and I told them my preferred hourly rate.


----------



## bgrasson

Keep a positive attitude- it took my about 3 years for someone to take a chance with me- stayed with them about6 months then moved out of state- landed a great job with a non profit who never had coders before. It was a huge learning curve bc non profits bill a bit differently. They took a chance with me and im doing great now! loving auditors the providers and learning more every day!


----------



## andepow

bgrasson said:


> Keep a positive attitude- it took my about 3 years for someone to take a chance with me- stayed with them about6 months then moved out of state- landed a great job with a non profit who never had coders before. It was a huge learning curve bc non profits bill a bit differently. They took a chance with me and im doing great now! loving auditors the providers and learning more every day!


Thanks, bgrasson for the encouragement!!


----------



## cwilk46

If you know anyone in the healthcare field that may be able to keep an eye out for any openings that they hear about and give you a heads up on them, that is the way I would approach applying for a job. Networking is definitely a big help, that is how I started out 31 years ago. I started working for a doctor as a secretary/receptionist/biller at a local hospital and transferred to a closer hospital near my home as a transcriptionist. I worked full time and took classes for my RHIT part-time. Once I graduated and passed the RHIT exam a job in coding came up and I applied for it. Take any job, even if you have to volunteer in the field until an opening comes up. I was very blessed with my career and how things fell into place. Don't give up, be persistent. Good luck to all.


----------



## somabanerjee

I have got my CPC-A on December 31 2020 and got RHIT credential in June 2020. Received an Associate degree from University of Cincinnati in Health Information Technology program in April 2020. Had several interviews but no luck so far. Need work experience as coder and Medical Records. Also tried volunteering in Medical records in nearby hospital but because of Covid they had stopped that.  I am still applying alternative positions too. 
After reading posts and watching Victoria's video it seems like I am not the only one who's struggling. But I think I need to have different resume for different positions. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dstuart103@charter.net

I have been coordinating my resume to the jobs I am applying for.  
I have about 5 different resumes.  
Hooepfully, something will open up.


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com

Lcovey72@gmail.com said:


> Applied


I believe I have applied with them.


----------



## carlystur

As others have said before in other posts, one good thing you can do is tailor each resume you submit to the job posting you are applying to as well as you can using their phrasing so their systems will catch your resumes faster and will be more likely to be looked at by HR.


----------



## somabanerjee

Thank you for your advice/posts. I will do that.


----------



## carlystur

Good luck!


----------



## CourtneyPedersen

RenaInMaine said:


> After reading all of these responses I feel sooooo lucky to have found a position in coding. I passed the CPC in 2019, no experience in this field at all or even in the medical field but a job for surgical biller came up at the Rural Hospital and I applied never thinking I would be hired without experience but I did get hired and the training for the job was just about nothing but I have been at it for 8 months, learning as I go, Googling a lot but persevering. It is hard but I really am enjoying coding the surgeons work, mostly Colonoscopy, EGD, Hernia Repairs other things. All I can say is stick with it, and I wish you well.


Congratulations on landing your job!! I am hoping that one day I can say the same. I absolutely love coding...I so enjoyed spending my days learning and practicing it. However, the lack of interest in my abilities and passion is very discouraging...I passed my CPC with a 90 in December 2020 and after applying to over 80 positions I have been unable to acquire ANY job within HIM or revenue cycle management. I have applied to various positions, from patient service representative, medical biller and of course coding. Clearly, my lack of experience is holding me back. Thinking of signing up for Practicode to remove the apprentice status, as well as to keep practicing coding. I am encouraged by your success and  enjoyment in your position. Have a great weekend.


----------



## CourtneyPedersen

johnoneill19 said:


> I have just recently been offered a job as a Medical Billing Specialist. The main reason they hired me was that I had a CPC-A certification. It showed them that I was serious about this career path. Also, they said they have plenty of medical billers but nobody is a certified coder in their office. I got my certification in February and it took about 4 months to finally get an offer. I would say anyone struggling to find work should stick with it. It is not a Coding job specifically but they were hyped about my knowledge of ICD-10-CM and it is thanks to the CPC program.


Congrats!!


----------



## CourtneyPedersen

johnoneill19 said:


> Yeah, it seems like a common theme here. I am a Registered Nurse, with a BSN, and even with experience pretty much all the employers I have talked to are telling me the CPC-A certification is not worth the paper it is written on. Wish I had done a little more research before getting this. The medical billing certificate is more useful for finding a job and getting experience before going for coding certification or jobs if that helps anyone out there. It is a different role and usually a lower salary, but it is a good way to get in the field from a lot of the resources I have spoken to.


I totally agree. Wish I had sat medical billing certification exam instead of CPC-A first.


----------



## hperry10

I agree with other posters that you need to stick it out when looking for a job and not give up. I encourage everyone to continue to apply for those "foot in the door jobs". You never know what an employer is truly looking for and what it is that will really set you apart from other candidates. I got my first job in medical billing after having only worked in retail and zero experience in the medical field. A few years after I was hired my boss told me that she had several qualified candidates with ample experience in medical billing but she kept coming back to me because during my 15 years of working in retail, I was working for my dad. It turns out that the person I was replacing had been fired for stealing copays and she figured that if my father trusted me to run his business for 15 years than I must be someone that could be trusted. It's not always about experience or credentials. Don't give up!


----------



## FernandesMichalek

Stephon323 said:


> Hello! I'd just like to add my input, which I hope can create some optimism! So I started my career off in Medical Billing working for a small Pulmonary Health practice and I advanced from there. I've learned quickly that it's sometimes about networking and sometimes "thinking out of the box". Not saying that you're not doing this, but this was something I learned and I did not do initially. To be honest, I did not enjoy so much working in the Pulmonary billing practice, but it gave me some experience, which is needed! During my time there, I offered extra areas in which I could be helpful. At that time, we were implementing our new patient portal service for our practice. So I offered my eagerness to help and I ended up taking lead on this initiative. Once we were up and running successfully, I then landed an opportunity working for an insurance company. Many CPC's typically work in hospitals, physician offices, billing companies, etc. Sometimes, we tend to think that these are the only areas our expertise is needed. This is not the case!
> 
> I landed a job working as a Medical Adjuster for an auto insurance company. This role involved ensuring medical claims are paid and working with claimants with regard to their injuries. It also involves medical record review, working with special investigations, and many other different areas. So please try searching for coding jobs with auto insurance companies. There's also jobs at attorney offices. I know you mentioned you live in a rural area, so this may be limited. But there's many insurance (auto/health) that hires coders. Life Insurance companies as well. I currently work from home for a Medicaid Health plan, now, so just keep an eye out in this area as well.
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck on your future endeavors~
> 
> Stephon


Thank you, Stephon.  I am starting my CPC course today and this thread is bringing me down a bit. I actually thought the way the job market was in general and hearing how coders are REALLY needed right now that I may get a job half way through the course with someone who may be eager to train while I was still in school.  We'll see!  Your input is helpful to a total newbie. Thanks!


----------



## KimberlyG

CourtneyPedersen said:


> Congratulations on landing your job!! I am hoping that one day I can say the same. I absolutely love coding...I so enjoyed spending my days learning and practicing it. However, the lack of interest in my abilities and passion is very discouraging...I passed my CPC with a 90 in December 2020 and after applying to over 80 positions I have been unable to acquire ANY job within HIM or revenue cycle management. I have applied to various positions, from patient service representative, medical biller and of course coding. Clearly, my lack of experience is holding me back. Thinking of signing up for Practicode to remove the apprentice status, as well as to keep practicing coding. I am encouraged by your success and  enjoyment in your position. Have a great weekend.


Courtney- as a Connecticut native... I can tell you it is TOUGH!! Try searching for remote openings with out-of-state companies if you haven't already.


----------



## CoderGirl35

Just wanted to update again.. Well, I didn't end up getting the coding position I posted about above. Not really sure why? I passed their assessment and the interview went well. However, I was just offered a position as an HCC coder from a different company. I had a phone interview for the HCC position & passed the assessment for the job. I'm excited and nervous! Anyone done HCC coding? Is this a good first medical coder job? The person who interviewed me said the position was entry level.


----------



## mjandbj

CoderGirl35 said:


> Just wanted to update again.. Well, I didn't end up getting the coding position I posted about above. Not really sure why? I passed their assessment and the interview went well. However, I was just offered a position as an HCC coder from a different company. I had a phone interview for the HCC position & passed the assessment for the job. I'm excited and nervous! Anyone done HCC coding? Is this a good first medical coder job? The person who interviewed me said the position was entry level.


I am just starting out too, so I can’t speak to the HCC position. I start my new job august 16th. However, I wanted to say congratulations! I am trying to find the positives today, and this is certainly one. Congratulations!


----------



## CoderGirl35

Congratulations mjandbj! That's awesome! Same here.. I think I'm just going to take it day by day after starting and see how it goes.  I'm excited to get a chance to try being a coder for a while.. Keep us updated on how it goes, I'll try to do the same.


----------



## KimberlyG

CoderGirl35 said:


> Just wanted to update again.. Well, I didn't end up getting the coding position I posted about above. Not really sure why? I passed their assessment and the interview went well. However, I was just offered a position as an HCC coder from a different company. I had a phone interview for the HCC position & passed the assessment for the job. I'm excited and nervous! Anyone done HCC coding? Is this a good first medical coder job? The person who interviewed me said the position was entry level.


Congratulations! ...so glad you shared your experience. It is NOT easy- we may get a lot of "No's" before we land something but the key is to stay positive! So happy for you- it's only up from here!!


----------



## nika603

mjandbj said:


> I am just starting out too, so I can’t speak to the HCC position. I start my new job august 16th. However, I wanted to say congratulations! I am trying to find the positives today, and this is certainly one. Congratulations!


Congratulations!


----------



## nika603

KimberlyG said:


> Congratulations! ...so glad you shared your experience. It is NOT easy- we may get a lot of "No's" before we land something but the key is to stay positive! So happy for you- it's only up from here!!


Congratulations!


----------



## twizzle

I see an Ensemble Health Partners employee posted on this thread and what they say about the company is 100% true. While the pay is good it is not the very best, but is that the be all and end all......money? This company has come through the pandemic without furloughing one single person (out of a workforce of more than 6000) and is THE company to work for if you want a great culture, good benefits, and clear opportunities to grow and learn. 
If you see any opportunities on their website then apply; you have nothing to lose. Anyone looking for a Profee auditor position(remote), check out their careers page on the website; we are a great team (and truly a team) which is important.


----------



## traci071@yahoo.com

hrmoore1994@gmail.com said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


Good morning,  

You'll want to confirm the process and the details,  but at my last position (Dignity Health) a couple MAs were able to remove the "A" based on their experience in that role.  Since your AAPC course counts as 1 year toward removing your A, you only need one additional year certified - and it doesn't have to be 100% coding.  Unless something has changed in the past couple years.  Check it out, because that "-A" usually automatically deletes you from the resume queue.  Without the -A you at least get the chance to test/interview.  And, yes, ther is always a skills test, so learn E/M leveling 2021 guidelines.


----------



## alaynaflynn7395@gmail.com

sls314 said:


> Networking is one of the best ways to improve chances for any job in any industry.  It's not something unique to coding.
> 
> Fortunately, there are plenty of opportunities for networking in the coding industry.  Local chapters, LinkedIn profiles, official AAPC Facebook groups, other large non-official Facebook groups ran by coders, this AAPC forum - a combination of any or all of these things can help with developing contacts with other coders, recruiters, and even hiring managers.
> 
> Every day I see recruiters post open positions in Facebook groups and on LinkedIn.  Anyone who isn't following along in those forums is missing out.
> 
> (When people do post in the Facebook or LinkedIn groups, it's also really important that they remember they're posting in a professional group and trying to put their best foot forward.  That should go without saying, of course.  Yet it's not uncommon to see someone being rude, argumentative, or otherwise inappropriate in one of the groups, so I just wanted to give a general reminder to anyone reading this.)
> 
> In my chapter meetings, sometimes jobs get brought up that haven't even been posted to the public yet.  Anyone present at that meeting who is interested can have a chance to get in a resume before the position is posted.  That can help stand out amongst a sea of applicants.
> 
> It's not even just about job postings.  Networking can also help polish professional communication skills and also bring learning opportunities.  It's a good way to keep a finger on the pulse of the industry


What is the name of the facebook group you are in?


----------



## Britte

hrmoore1994@gmail.com said:


> I passed the CPC exam in the spring of 2020, and the only job I have been able to find is collections. There's not really in room for advancement at this time where I currently work, so I'm job hunting again. I live in a rural area (Marion, VA), so jobs are hard to come by. I worked as a LPN before I made the decision to change career paths. I have applied to many positions, but I have been turned down because I lack experience. I'm willing to work in billing, or anything relevant to get my foot in the door. Any help is appreciated!!


I have a couple of remote coding positions available. Please email me at britte@bp1consulting.com and let me know what specialities you have worked with in any way. Maybe we can help each other?!


----------



## Britte

christyclymore@yahoo.com said:


> I thought I was the only one! I got my CPC-A certification in September 2020 and I’ve applied to over 400 jobs and nothing!!!! So frustrating!


I have a couple of remote coding positions available. Please email me at britte@bp1consulting.com and let me know what specialities you have worked with in any way. Maybe we can help each other?!


----------



## Lcovey72@gmail.com

It is extremely frustrating, but patience is a virtue I have always been told…the right employer will find us!


----------



## valeriemccabe

It's crazy how the job market has changed in 16 months.


----------



## Phuong294

Britte said:


> I have a couple of remote coding positions available. Please email me at britte@bp1consulting.com and let me know what specialities you have worked with in any way. Maybe we can help each other?!


Hi Britte!
Do you have any remote/ full-time/ part-time coding positions opening/ available right now? or any thought about website or career group that I can looking into? I really appreciate your help


----------



## mjandbj

I think the Christ hospital in Cincinnati is hiring still. Are you close to there?


----------



## Phuong294

mjandbj said:


> I think the Christ hospital in Cincinnati is hiring still. Are you close to there?


Hi Mjandbj! Thank you for your information, I googled and found out that Chris hospital in Cincinnati is in Ohio state. Currently, I am living in O'fallon, Missouri . If you know any recruiting information in this area or remote. Please let me know and I greatly appreciate you.
Thank you

Phuong Le


----------



## mjandbj

Definitely a long shot, but I thought I would try.


----------



## Phuong294

mjandbj said:


> Definitely a long shot, but I thought I would try.


Yes, I would try try and look up their web to have more information
Good day


----------

